# New HO Oval @ Summit Speedway



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Hi all
I just wanted to say that the folks at Summit Speedway in Fort Wayne has given us the chance to put the old( shortened to 12 ft) Bellflower Raceway up in at their shop.
We have been working on it for the last couple of weeks and ran the first laps on it this weekend.. We hope to have it fully up an running by next weekend..
We will be racing on Sat at noon or so in the next weeks when we can find out what the local guys want to race... I would prefer to run non mag or Magnatraction cars only with oval bodies( Zig's Sprint Car bodies) being the theme... Ken


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Glad to hear the track is up and running. I am going to try and make that first race ,the Lord willing and the crick dont rise! The former owner of  Bellflower Speedway  AKA Sundance :wave: :tongue:


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Sundance I need schoolin on how to run the puter.. I also need to get you to help me figure out the scoring glitches.. Ken


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Scoring system repaired!!! Works great after four hours of consternation...


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

This is an open invitation to all the HO racers in the Fort Wayne area that the HO Oval track at Summit is up and running we will be holding the first race on Sat. Zig has graciously offered the use of some of his sprint cars for an IROC event and Ron Kris and I should have enough T Jet coupes and Magnatraction stock cars for any one that wants to run. the trak will be open at 11 am and racing should start at 1 or so.. Come early and get some practice.. Ken


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

*IROC Sprints*



mmmoose1 said:


> This is an open invitation to all the HO racers in the Fort Wayne area that the HO Oval track at Summit is up and running we will be holding the first race on Sat. Zig has graciously offered the use of some of his sprint cars for an IROC event and Ron Kris and I should have enough T Jet coupes and Magnatraction stock cars for any one that wants to run. the trak will be open at 11 am and racing should start at 1 or so.. Come early and get some practice.. Ken


And here are the IROC Sprints...


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

How about a pic of the track?

Illinois Miniature Racing


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

No Race Sat.. Big RC RACE so no pit space and lots of dust. Sorry!! Pictures soon. Ken


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

HO Oval Racing has been moved to Thursday nights at 6:30....


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

We had 6 racers and a great time where were you????


----------

